# Japanese trapdoor snail help!!



## aquaria kid38 (Aug 12, 2013)

OK so I have a feeling my JTS is going to die. The other day he got caught on the filter and got his feelers ripped off. I got him off the filter but now hes not moving i gave him some cucumber and he ate a bit. But today when i woke up he was in one spot on the gravel he is still there now. I picked him up and he slowly crept inside his shell but he is usually quite fast for a snail. Please help i don't want him to die he is only 4 months old.*frown


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I've had filter intake's kill 2 of my snails. they get stuck and then the constant pressure eventually pulls their body off their shell. I use filter sponge to create a barrier so they cant crawl directly on the intake. I also now use cling wrap and packing tape to seal off around the filter so they don't crawl out of the tank... stepped on one a week ago. He left the tank and crawled from the kitchen halfway through the living room.... I almost cried when I discovered the crunch was not a pine cone. Hate learning things the hard way. 
If he hasn't died yet, there is still hope. Don't stress him out, make sure he has enough food. leave him be to heal


----------

